# Jerky Soup



## disco (Oct 8, 2014)

I am continuing to stock up on soup for the fall and winter.

Earlier, I made Sausage Soup with homemade fresh garlic sausage, chicken stock and vegetables I grew in my garden.

I felt like some beef soup as well.

When I used to do a lot of hiking, I would make a soup by mixing jerky and dehydrated vegetables in water and then heating them up for soup at dinner. The jerky cooks out with a great texture and makes a great broth, so I decided to try to make a version for the freezer.

I started by tearing up jerky until I had 2 cups. Then I chopped 1 1/2 cup onions, a tablespoon of garlic and 1/3 cup green chili peppers (from my garden). I also cut up 1/4 cup of end pieces from my back (Canadian) Bacon.













DSC01191.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 8, 2014


















DSC01193.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 8, 2014






I cooked the onions in vegetable oil over medium high heat just until they started to wilt. I added the bacon, peppers and garlic and stirred until the bottom of the pot started to get coated.













DSC01195.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 8, 2014


















DSC01196.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 8, 2014






I added 3 cups of beef broth,, 3 cups of water, the jerky and 2 cups of frozen diced tomatoes (from my garden).













DSC01198.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 8, 2014


















DSC01199.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 8, 2014


















DSC01200.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 8, 2014


















DSC01201.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 8, 2014






I brought it to a boil and let it simmer for 1 hour. Then I broke up spaghetti into 1 inch pieces (about 1/2 cup) and added that to the soup. I put in 1 1/2 cups chopped green beans (from my garden) and 2 teaspoons chili sauce. I simmered for another 30 minutes.













DSC01202.JPG



__ disco
__ Oct 8, 2014






This is a great hearty soup. Almost stew like but the liquid isn't thickened. The jerky had the great texture I remember from my hikes. You'll note there is no salt added as there is a lot of salt in the jerky so the soup definitely has a salt overtone but it only reinforces the jerky flavour of the soup!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 8, 2014)

Ha! I think I've made that out of desperation before while on the trail!


----------



## brooksy (Oct 8, 2014)

See Disco it's post like this that make you the MAN!! Awesome looking soup!


----------



## java (Oct 8, 2014)

Going camping with swmbo this weekend, going to try jerky soup!

Thanks Disco.


----------



## disco (Oct 8, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Ha! I think I've made that out of desperation before while on the trail!


Sorry, Case. I have seen your posts. Your desperation is most peoples aspiration.


Brooksy said:


> See Disco it's post like this that make you the MAN!! Awesome looking soup!


Thanks, Brooksy. You have to love soup.


java said:


> Going camping with swmbo this weekend, going to try jerky soup!
> 
> Thanks Disco.


Have fun, Sir!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow.  Thanks for all the soup threads.

Its getting colder.  

We had ham n cheese soup tonight.


----------



## disco (Oct 8, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Wow. Thanks for all the soup threads.
> 
> Its getting colder.
> 
> We had ham n cheese soup tonight.


Drat! I thought I had finished with soup for a while but I make a ham, potato and cheese soup and now I want some!

You have to love soup this time of year.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 8, 2014)

Yup.  Mine had taters in too.


----------



## disco (Oct 8, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Yup. Mine had taters in too.


You're killing me. I love that soup!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks great Disco, but I don't think I could do that to my Jerky(If I would have any left anyways LOL) I liked your sausage soup you did the other day 

Great Job!!

DS


----------



## disco (Oct 13, 2014)

driedstick said:


> Looks great Disco, but I don't think I could do that to my Jerky(If I would have any left anyways LOL) I liked your sausage soup you did the other day
> 
> Great Job!!
> 
> DS


Thanks, DS. I know what you mean about not using jerky in soup but sometimes you have to use great ingredients to make a dish!

Disco


----------



## driedstick (Oct 13, 2014)

Disco said:


> Thanks, DS. I know what you mean about not using jerky in soup but sometimes you have to use great ingredients to make a dish!
> 
> Disco


Yes sir you do.


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 13, 2014)

That sounds awesome!


----------



## disco (Oct 13, 2014)

jarjarchef said:


> That sounds awesome!


I am blushing but it is very good.

Disco


----------

